# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  8ft Stream Biotope

## lorba

This is a very newly set up freshwater stream-theme vivarium.








More here ...

----------


## |squee|

Fwah!  :Well done: 

8feet? My god that's amazing. Lucky primary school kids.

----------


## BFG

Yeah, lucky kid. Btw, what's the height of the tank & cabinet? Can any kid reach the rim of the tank? Was afraid any itchy hand release a luohan into that tank!  :Shocked:   :Grin:

----------


## lorba

the tank is 2.5ft and the cabinet is 1m, high enough. I think the crickets wont be able to jump out too.  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

Impressive, if my kids see this...  :Grin:  they would be green with envy  :Opps:

----------


## juggler

Very nice, Roland...

The similar-concept tank at Sungei Buloh Park is a dismay compared to yours. No one seems to maintain it. Wonder if it has been upgraded since I went there last year. Maybe you can approach them to offer your services?  :Smile:

----------


## lorba

Fei Miao, do one at home lah,  :Smile: 

Juggler, i think its a different theme. The one in SB seems to be a brackish water one.

----------


## Fei Miao

> Fei Miao, do one at home lah, 
> 
> Juggler, i think its a different theme. The one in SB seems to be a brackish water one.


Infact I'm in the middle of converting the 1.5 ft to another vivarium  :Smile:  will post it together with the updated 1ft cube when I'm done.

Doing a brackish water biotope will be challenging, don't you think do  :Smile:  can try leh!

----------


## lorba

yeah, in the pipeline!

----------


## itssg

Wow..that is beautiful. thumbs up...

Are you using CO2 for this setup? What type of lighting are you using?

I just can't stop looking at this tank. Very beautiful....

----------


## lorba

hey dom,

thanks for the compliment. You are actually the source of my inspiration! hahah.

There is CO2 and even a Chiller, using a new porous gravel product.
MH and PL for this tank.

----------


## itssg

:Smug:   :Grin:  That is why i like to post my setup and share with you guys. Coz I believe there are lot of expects out there can do better. So, you are the one who doing this... very beautiful setup.

----------


## Fei Miao

Roland-what's that plant with the red flowers on the driftwood branch, is that tied to the branch?

----------


## lorba

no expert, just test out this type of set up. It'd look better with some nice and unique carpeting mosses and stuff.  :Smile: 

ken, not really sure about the name, i just get whatever hardy and as asian as possible.

----------


## hwchoy

roland, does the water actually flow?

----------


## aquarius

Waahhh..... The setup looks FANTASTIC!!!  :Well done:  Really appreciate it when you guys share your setup here. It inspires and gives us ideas when we're rescaping! 

Quote :
There is CO2 and even a Chiller, using a new porous gravel product.
MH and PL for this tank.

I'm suprised a chiller and CO2 is used cos it looks like a low maintenance setup.
Ever thought about adding a few red colour crabs into the vivarium?

----------


## ecoculturesg

Well done Roland and Jake!!

Azmi
Eco [email protected] Forever

----------


## juilian75

hmmmmm....the fishes in there seems familar.......b.pulchra and some wild fishes from pontian..& some ras from mersing area....hmmmm....(i think).....


nice setup ....

----------


## lorba

*Choy*, the water flows, and very well. For a 200-300L water volume, I have 2 x Eheim 2028 working on it!  :Smile: 

*aquarius*, this is a low maintenance but high tech vivarium la, got chiller, UV filters, co2, eheims, MH etc. Low maintenance just means you dont have to get your hands wet, dirty all the time. Changing Co2 once half a year not high maintenance, right? Red crabs will be nice, good idea!

*juilian*, yeah, sure familiar to you. I bought them all from *Eco [email protected] Forever* mah. haha.

----------


## juilian75

> *Choy*, the water flows, and very well. For a 200-300L water volume, I have 2 x Eheim 2028 working on it! 
> 
> *aquarius*, this is a low maintenance but high tech vivarium la, got chiller, UV filters, co2, eheims, MH etc. Low maintenance just means you dont have to get your hands wet, dirty all the time. Changing Co2 once half a year not high maintenance, right? Red crabs will be nice, good idea!
> 
> *juilian*, yeah, sure familiar to you. I bought them all from *Eco [email protected] Forever* mah. haha.


nice setup again.

Good buy!!..

I live near by...I'll drop in someday to drool....

With you looking after them I am sure they would be well fed and taken care of......  :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Kiss:   :Angel:   :Roll Eyes:

----------


## itssg

> no expert, just test out this type of set up. It'd look better with some nice and unique carpeting mosses and stuff. 
> 
> ken, not really sure about the name, i just get whatever hardy and as asian as possible.


haha..Time for you to make a trip to Cameron to hv some nice and unique mosses.

----------


## hwchoy

wouldn't it be good if the glass is much lower, just a bit above water level? then you would really be able to see over the surface of the "really flowing stream"  :Grin:

----------


## fazlee

Impressive. what more can I say.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## lorba

Choy, If the glass are too low, the kids will be catching the fishes! And the frogs and crickets and gecko will be all over the places. Imagine also the archer shooting water arrows across the room aiming at the cockroach over the other side of the room.  :Smile: 

Thanks fazlee. Setting up this tank is rather easy, except that its not easy to reach the bottom of the 2.5ft tall tank.

----------


## Emg

Lol lorba ! 

I work in a school...and I can just imagine !!!

----------


## lorba

Hi Emg,

yes, it will be chaos! haha.

I see you have some nice little vivariums yourself. Why not do one in the school?  :Smile:

----------


## Emg

I've thought about that actually...alot of the classrooms have tanks of one kind or another...one of the teachers has a 130 marine tank in his room !! Someone gave it to him......most of them are not very well taken care of because frankly, the teachers don't have the time nor the knowledge..but they like to have them in the class for the kids.

I may at the very least offer a tank cleaning/design service for those who don't want to have that worry anymore....not sure what to charge though... 

Thanks for sharing your tank with us Lorba....Fantastic tank !!  :Well done:

----------


## cherabin

Really fantastic tank  :Well done:  I relish the idea of having one at home but then the space, budget, etc constraints would come into the pic  :Confused:  

BTW, what is the name of the rasbora sp in the tank?

----------


## lorba

space and budget is for you to plan and come up with it!  :Smile: 

Thats the Rasbora enthovine, (the spelling might be wrong).

----------


## cherabin

> space and budget is for you to plan and come up with it! 
> 
> Thats the Rasbora enthovine, (the spelling might be wrong).


Mebbe i'll start with something smaller as space seems to be the larger obstacle  :Opps:  Thanks for the ID

----------


## Fei Miao

Hey Roland, wondering how's this awesome set-up's getting on? any updates? :Roll Eyes:

----------

